# Counter Strike 1.6 Hang(Not Laag) just after connected with the server



## k092105 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,
I'm using windows 7 and I have been playing CS on my laptop(using windows 7) since few months ago, the game was working smooth and fine but since last week suddenly I got some problem that whenever I tries to connect with any online server(have tried thousands of IPs) though everytime I gets connected with the every server but the problem is that just after my connection to that server, when the SERVER's WELCOME SCREEN arrives & we have to select our team(either CT or T) the game gets hang !! :4-dontkno
and every-time I've to stop the game forcefullt(by task manager) :sigh:

Kindly help me get out this problem! 
Will be very thankful to you!

Cheers!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

Have you tried reinstalling CS?

If not, download Revo Uninstaller using the link in my Signature, and use that to get rid of CS. Then reinstall it and check if this solves the issue.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## shanny2412 (May 17, 2011)

Hello Dear i Also have win 7 on my laptop and have the same problem.. and i reinstalled the game but still same issue.. and plz kindly tell me how to create an online cs server on internet. i have created a server but it only works for me.. 

thanks alot,


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

Is the issue with every match you play?

Also, you need to give people your external IP to connect as well as open some ports for a CSS server. I'll find you a guide once we fix the other issue.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## k092105 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I have re-installed CS several times even with revo installer to, but the problem still exist.. Please help me !!
:4-dontkno:sigh:


----------

